# Reseller Tipsters by automatic Telegram Bots



## parilo (Jun 4, 2016)

Hi friends,
we offer a new reselling service with the best tipsters around the world, all of them are veryfied. All tips are sent by a Telegram group with a bot, so there isnt any delay on it. The price is only 40€/month for a tipsters list valued on more than 1200€. If you are interested or you need more info can contact with us in cadenamoneybots@gmail.com.

Regards


----------



## TheFinalGroup (Sep 12, 2016)

We would offer a discount for all customer who come from this reseller service. 
contact to: thefinalgroup@gmail.com


----------



## parilo (Sep 12, 2016)

This service is a fraud be carefull with thefinalgroup....


----------



## TheFinalGroup (Sep 12, 2016)

parilo said:


> This service is a fraud be carefull with thefinalgroup....



cause you bought us for reselling to your customers and we catch you? Eugenio you are not a great person.


----------



## parilo (Sep 12, 2016)

It is false, we have all our tipsters directly our client have checked it always


----------



## TheFinalGroup (Sep 12, 2016)

parilo said:


> It is false, we have all our tipsters directly our client have checked it always



HaHaHa I know that you don´t have KOMSO directly, kind regards liar.


----------



## parilo (Sep 12, 2016)

ok, best regards, and go on with your lies to get new customers


----------

